# Treating welds as lines



## Lily (Oct 10, 2010)

When treating welds as lines, I use the outside radius as shown int Appendix 51A in the MERM. Lindeburg uses in his solution of problem 21 of the PE sample exam the inside radius of the weld in the calculation of the area and section modulus. I found 4268 lbf and he finds 3385 lbf.

what do you think? should we use the outside or inside radius.

Thanks,

Lily


----------



## IL-SE (Oct 10, 2010)

Lily said:


> When treating welds as lines, I use the outside radius as shown int Appendix 51A in the MERM. Lindeburg uses in his solution of problem 21 of the PE sample exam the inside radius of the weld in the calculation of the area and section modulus. I found 4268 lbf and he finds 3385 lbf.what do you think? should we use the outside or inside radius.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lily


Use the inside radius since that is the part of the weld actually joining the two materials.


----------



## Lily (Oct 11, 2010)

Lily


----------

